# My Squeaky OCR3



## Iamdougsinbox (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello all,

I have a 2004 OCR3.... I love the bike and have put a lot of miles on it since last spring....

I have a questions though.... When I bought it I noticed a squeak and figured it was the crappy adjustable stem since I could torque it without much effort. I replaced the stem with a machined aluminum stem and the squeak was gone for a long time.... 

Recently it came back... I remember the sales person at my bike shop telling me that someone had bought the same bike before me and came back and bought a "huge" 31.6mm seatpost because he was having trouble with the seatpost/shim combo squeaking..... The sales person insisted that it wasn't the seatpost though....

I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced problems with the seatpost causing a squeaking noise since Giant uses a shim?? Also I took the shim out and faced the slot in the shim towards the back which it says not to do but I can't imagine how it could have enough clamping power to clamp it closed if it is in the front..... Can I damage the frame this way??

I'm 90% sure it is the seatpost causing the noise since it stops squeaking when I pedal out of the saddle.

Well thanks for any feedback,
-Doug Dougherty


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Likely your seat. I've never had squeaky shims on my Giants.


----------

